
College kids sue Google for 'spying' on them with Apps for Education - munkiepus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/03/college_students_sue_google/
======
joefarish
I'd be interested to see what (if any) EULA the students agreed to.

~~~
munkiepus
yeah there's a good chance they agreed to exactly that, google doesn't give
things away for 'free', there's a transaction there, google gives you stuff to
use you give them data in return

